# Author Interviews



## Philip Overby (Mar 8, 2012)

Can anyone suggest some insightful author interviews that are worth checking out?  I'm doing research on how authors approach different aspects of writing, be it publishing, world-building, characters, etc.

Text or videos are both fine.  Thanks!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 8, 2012)

Currently the Writers & Artists are following on their blog one writer's journey on trying to get published. Good blog for writing advice on pretty much everything as well if you check their archives.

Multi-story.co.uk - Guest spot, articles for writers by publishing professionals is okay I suppose but seems to be pretty new.

I also check in with this writer's blog. Personally I think it's a great one. This Itch of Writing


----------



## Ravana (Mar 9, 2012)

The one I know best is Samuel R. Delany, who's written extensively on writing; he's primarily a SF author (or was… hasn't done much of it recently), though he has also written a few fantasy stories, and his observations are fairly applicable across the board. I think most authors have failed to resist the temptation to write about their writing at least once in their careers, though, so if you have authors whose styles you like, look them up–there's a good chance most of them have succumbed.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 30, 2012)

Are you still looking for author interviews?

Coz, I just found a few, and remembered you.

Interviews


----------



## ALB2012 (Jan 27, 2014)

I run them on my blog and I've done a few myself. There are tons of blogs which do them. Library of Erana | Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, erotica and all things wordy.
There is one with Janet Morris, one of the Thieves' World authors - plus many more excellent fantasy books.


----------

